# Snapped Woodvil centre post



## KB_314 (21/8/16)

Hey guys - I snapped the centre post (the bottom part of it where the feed tube slips over) of my 2015 Woodvil . No spares as I bought it second hand on the forum. 
Do I need a new centre post only, or an adjustable 510 as well? 
Looks like its the mini/p67 centre post that I need to get. So upsetting - had just been oiled, contacts cleaned and almost ready to vape! Gonna have to bite the bullet and order some woody spares from Reosmods but just checking to see if I need a new 510 as well


----------



## Vape_r (21/8/16)

Damnit man. I'm so sorry to hear. How did it happen?


----------



## KB_314 (21/8/16)

Vape_r said:


> Damnit man. I'm so sorry to hear. How did it happen?


Was taking it apart mainly to give all the contacts and everything a good clean, and I had my thumb pushing down on it while trying to rotate that contact plate, I guess with too much force


----------



## Andre (21/8/16)

You probably just need the center pin, which has the adjusting grub screw (sold separately) inside at the top. Doubt if you will need the whole 510. But email the modmaster. He should be able to shed more light, also on how to get the center pin out. Please let us know if you do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/8/16)

Sorry to hear and see that @KB_314 
Hope you get it sorted
What a pity


----------



## blujeenz (21/8/16)

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys - I snapped the centre post (the bottom part of it where the feed tube slips over) of my 2015 Woodvil . No spares as I bought it second hand on the forum.
> Do I need a new centre post only, or an adjustable 510 as well?
> Looks like its the mini/p67 centre post that I need to get. So upsetting - had just been oiled, contacts cleaned and almost ready to vape! Gonna have to bite the bullet and order some woody spares from Reosmods but just checking to see if I need a new 510 as well
> View attachment 64409
> ...


Possibly silver soldering might be cheaper than parts import.

Taken from http://www.uvm.edu/safety/art/silver-soldering


> *Silver soldering*, also known as 'hard' soldering or silver brazing, is a process in which two or more parts are joined by melting and flowing filler metal into the joint. The melting point of the filler metal is above 420°C and flows into the joint by capillary action. A silver soldered joint is a sandwich of different layers, each metallurgically linked to the surface of the joined parts, and is very strong - much stronger than soft soldering. It is called 'silver' soldering because the filler material often contains silver.


----------



## Petrus (22/8/16)

@KB_314, if you want to order some spares,maybe we can start a group buy. I saw some other members also want some stuff from REOMODS. I also want some spares.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

